# How much weight did you gain on tdd?



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

How much weight do you guys put on doing a test deca dbol cycle?? I'm on wk 9 and I went from 188 to 222 so far.. whts ur results..


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2014)

I went from 245 to 268


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 5, 2014)

i gained close to 30 pounds on that


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

How much fat did u gain also guys??? Thts my worse fear..


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 5, 2014)

My last cycle was test and NPP with dbol for the first month.  I tried to eat near maintenance for fear of getting too fat, ( I have a gut and put on 10lbs of fat just reading a menu).  I made good strength and lean mass gains while loosing a lot of fat.  I'm not sure what the scale said when I was done, but I think my weight actually stayed within 10lbs of where I started, but I did get a good recomp out of it.  I'm running test deca tren right now, but everything is just finally starting to kick in, so it's a little too early to comment on this one


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 5, 2014)

ddt is a straight up bulker..your gonna get some fat..but with that comes major size


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2014)

Well some for sure. That's a full on bulk cycle as far as I'm concerned. I ate like an animal but I kept my dirty eating somewhat in check at the same time.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea I ran npp last yr and leaned up a shit pile.. first time running long ester and dbol and actually going over maintenance so huge concern about fat.. but hasn't came yet just look thick as shit..


----------



## SAD (Jan 5, 2014)

No such thing as a "bulk cycle".  Guys loved cutting on deca/dbol back in the day because they wouldn't get flat and the deca helps with joint pain when getting down to single-digits bodyfat.  Not sure when we started designating cutting/bulking cycles.

I'm running test/deca right now, really low dose, and I'm cutting hard.  Love it.

Water is water, fat is fat, muscle is muscle.

Diet diet diet.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 5, 2014)

I got about 20lb of solid mass the first time I ran that combo. I gained about 50 lb this time. Keeping in mind most of it was from muscle memory from what I lost from  my injuries. I got a little leaner actually then when I started.


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2014)

On week 11/12 of test/deca/dbol.  I've gained 10lbs at this point.  My fat has stayed at 11%.  I'm an old Fuk & I'm thinking my days of gaining 20+lbs on cycle are over.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 5, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> How much weight do you guys put on doing a test deca dbol cycle?? I'm on wk 9 and I went from 188 to 222 so far.. whts ur results..



Its been a while since I piled these 3 together but it was good for 15-20lb depending on my diet.  Never got fat, just held a little extra water.  Are you still using Test Prop?


----------



## woodswise (Jan 5, 2014)

I just finished a cycle of Test E, Deca and Adrol.  I ran the Adrol only 4 weeks, and everything else 16 weeks.  I gained 35 lbs on this bulk, at least 10 lbs was fat, and I am hoping I got 10 lbs muscle.  I'll know for sure when I diet back to my starting bf%.

I recommend not running orals longer than 8 weeks, due to their being harsh on your liver.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 5, 2014)

I put on 35lbs on that cycle. It was really good gear and I was the most motivated I had ever been on that cycle. Diet was better than ever and my workouts were insane.
I love the feel of dbol (minus the crippling back pumps that make you fall off the elliptical) 
I ran the test 20 weeks ,deca 18 , dbol 4 weeks. 
I think I will repeat that cycle this spring and forget messing with other compounds. 
Good luck bud.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

So sounds like a majority is about 30-35pds... no big game I never ran any prop with this cycle.. just dbol as kick which will prob run at end..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just ran tpp/npp & var.  NPP leaned me out big time....I'd love to run that shlt permanently but stopped at 16 weeks.  Will definitely run again.


----------



## SAD (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread is pointless, no offense.  There are literally TRILLIONS of variables.  Biochemical individuality means that I went from 285 to 315 on the same cycle that tran just described.  Why?  Because I tried to.

Now I've cut from 300 down to 269 on low dose test and deca.

Next I'll add in 1-test-cyp to my low dose test and deca and guess what I'm going to use the cycle for?  That's right, whatever I want.  Meaning, if I decide I like seeing abs at 269, I might keep my cals at 4000 and just see what kind of recomp I get.  Or I might decide to bump my cals up to 7000 and hit 300 again with less bodyfat than last time I was there.  Or I might decide to lift at 242 in my next meet and continue to cut down to 250ish.  I can do whatever I want on whatever compounds I choose.  And everyone else can do the EXACT same thing that I did, and get completely different results.

Everyone comments on these threads because it's fun to share our stories of cycles-past.  But trying to compare your experience to mine when ALL YOU'RE EXAMINING IS COMPOUNDS USED, is pointless.

To make this thread MUCH more helpful, we'd have to delve into the nitty-gritty of everything else that comes with bulking/cutting.  I'm rambling.  Sorry.

Not trying to be a party-pooper, but if you step back you'll see that I'm really just saying what my signature says, in a long-breathed post, lol.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 5, 2014)

10 weeks of sust 600/ deca 500 I went from 200-205 to 215-220. No dbol, didn't see real weight pack on till week 7-12, next time I'm gunna run it for at least 14 weeks.


Buddy of mine ran the same cycle as me but he went from 160ish to 195ish and he ate nothing but junk food and ended with a 8 pack and ripped as ****, he's one of the lucky ones


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2014)

You may have a point of what your saying SAD, but I spent a number of years " back in the day"  hanging out with pro bodybuilders ( ones you would immediately recognize If I dropped names which I won't ) and I don't ever remember them using DDT for "cutting" or while preparing for contests. DDT was pretty much the fave for many of these guys during their offseason. But, yeah one can pretty much do whatever they want with any combination. It's just that some are better suited for certain goals than others.


----------



## SAD (Jan 5, 2014)

Off-season for those guys back in the day didn't mean what it does now.  Most of them stayed pretty lean year round.  They may have held a bunch of water on deca/dbol only cycles (which were normal) but they weren't using them explicitly to bulk, but rather to gain strength and size without having to get fat.  THAT was a bulker.  They weren't Lee Priest-ing it back in the day.

I'm sure many guys used many different things for many different things, just like now.  The difference was that they didn't have any preconceived notions of what was or was not "right", perpetuated by the anonymous posts of people parroting info from other anonymous people.

I believe Arnold talks in the extras of one of his movies about running deca/dbol only.  Now find me a picture of a fat (not watery) Arnold, from his competing days.

I may have been too absolute with my statement though.  I certainly can't speak for everyone back then, but it certainly was a time when anything could be used for anything without judgement, because it was all an experiment.  Again, I'll refer back to my signature.  If it works for you, do it, but don't expect results that others get.  Expect to learn how YOU respond. (Not directed at you seeker.)


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2014)

Funny story about Arnold being called fat.  When Arnold first came to the states one of the first things he did was to go meet Vince Gironda. Vince took one look at him and commented " geeze, you are one fat fuker!" LOL!!! True story


----------



## Yaya (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to gain a ton on this cycle...always gained at least 20pnds


----------



## JOMO (Jan 5, 2014)

I lost 9lbs on this cycle, 5 inches off my waist and the strongest and best shape Iv'e ever been. Like SAD said, too many variables. I was carb cycling on it. Diet dictates it all.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea sad wasn't trying to compare my cycle to anyone just like hearing everyone's past experience. . Also I kno tht diet and training dictates it all.. I could run same cycle next time and half calories and use as a recomp.. just like the stories feel me bro..


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 5, 2014)

I gained 27 lbs on just test & dbol..It was my first cycle ever 6 months ago. I'd say 17lbs of it was actually muscle. My diet was on point to. I'd have maybe 3 - 4 cheat meals a week. Never had a blown out all day cheat day either like many do. Guess it really depends on ur metabolism and how ur feeling. Of course how ur looking as well. Great work so far my man. What you is that almost 40 lbs for u so far? Holy crap. Very nice


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

When one is on a caloric restricted or caloric deficit diet you can just about take any compound or combination of compounds and you are most likely going to lose weight and lean out... That's pretty obvious...Now as you approach contest prep weeks leading up to a show, well now certain compounds have to be swapped. 

Bulking:.my idea of a full out bulk is to gain as much muscle mass as possible in a short period of time. This is done obviously with a caloric surplus and combination of certain compounds that are best suited for this goal. Not all compounds are suited for this.

I sure wouldn't waste my money on running winstrol or halotestin while pursuing this goal. Yeah I'll get strong as Fuk but will I gain the muscle mass I'm looking to achieve in the short period of time? Most likely no.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> I gained 27 lbs on just test & dbol..It was my first cycle ever 6 months ago. I'd say 17lbs of it was actually muscle. My diet was on point to. I'd have maybe 3 - 4 cheat meals a week. Never had a blown out all day cheat day either like many do. Guess it really depends on ur metabolism and how ur feeling. Of course how ur looking as well. Great work so far my man. What you is that almost 40 lbs for u so far? Holy crap. Very nice



How long do you think it took you to gain this 17lbs of muscle?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How long do you think it took you to gain this 17lbs of muscle?



I believe doc it was because it was my first cycle ever. When I lost 48 lbs last yr while being natty, I also lost a good amount of muscle. I wanna say anywhere between 15-20 lbs!!!! Yikes I know. So I believe it was a couple factors due to one- muscle memory and two- first run ever on aas. But to answer ur question i ran a 12 wk cycle and been cruising ever since.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 7, 2014)

Weird I literally just started same exact cycle on Sat. Running low (Comparitively) 500 test e, 200 deca, 30 dbol. Like Rump I get fat looking sideways at a sandwich. So im eating maintenance as well. Running for 15weeks


----------

